# Does WorldMark fees include RCI membership



## mohsan (Nov 10, 2014)

If I buy a WorldMark membership, how much extra is it for RCI membership fees?  Is it included?  If not, how much?
What about Interval International?  Which is better?  Should I get both?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 10, 2014)

mohsan said:


> If I buy a WorldMark membership, how much extra is it for RCI membership fees?  Is it included?  If not, how much?
> What about Interval International?  Which is better?  Should I get both?



You will pay a membership fee. Worldmark doesnt pay for a resale account

$89


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 10, 2014)

II often runs 2 years for 1 promotions

 Disney = RCI 

 Marriott, Hyatt, Starwood = II


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Both RCI and Interval often offer 2 for 1 year or 3 years for $99 specifically for Worldmark owners.


----------

